# Wheel brushes V's wheel woolies



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

After watching PB's wheel woolies video they have recently made and hearing a few people talk about the woolies it got me to thinking. What are the pros and cons versus wheel brushes? I currently use a selection of Vikan wheel brushes and was wondering if buying wheel woolies would add anything to my arsenal that I don't currently have or would it just be a case of essentially doubling up?

Thoughts and comments welcome :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Quite happy with my EZ Detail brushes and wont be changing any time soon!


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

depends if u want to be part of the latest fads or not


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Woollies little chance of damage and many uses part from wheels also able to apply pressure to handle to get backs of wheels if wheel wide also great for door shuts and boot round tail pipes and grills with slates

Very good but I also use both my ez brushes as well excessive I know but very hand


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I love my wheel woolies I can get to the back of the rim with ease :thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

I love mine because they are so soft compared to ez brushes, with a lot less chance of swirling the paint finish, which on my old gloss black wheels was a pain.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Advantages are they are soft and wont mar, can be used for a variety of duties, wheels, grills engine bays etc. You can apply pressure with out fear of breaking or bending them.

I have both wheel woolies and EZ brush and both are used, depends on which wheels i am doing or other tasks.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

I was really hoping everyone would come on and say no they actually crap or if you have wheel brushes then you don't need these, but it's sounding more and more like I need these


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

id_doug said:


> What are the pros and cons versus wheel brushes?


Cons are the price and if your dealing with baked wheels.

Pros are you look cool and they're so pretty you could take them to bed


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

GJM said:


> they're so pretty you could take them to bed


:lol: there are some very strange people on here, but I know what ya me :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Those wheel woollies look great, but the price puts me off every time. 
Can you buy these individually anywhere? 

I use a microfiber pad on a handle thingy that works brilliantly, and only cost a few bucks from the local shop.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

TBH it's the price that has put me off so far. If they were cheaper I would of probably just ordered some. But for the price and already owning some Vikan brushes its a case of justifying the extra outlay.


----------



## star (Nov 14, 2011)

Have you not got an EZ/Daytona wheel brush. Recommend those definitely. So easy to clean right to the back of the alloy.

Tempted by the wheel woolies from PB myself.

I've just ordered a Dooka wheel woolie mitt. Different idea but wooly notheless.


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

Having been using the Woolies for years (well before PB stocked them) I can say they have lasted very well, unlike my ez brushes.

They are worth the investment as they are useful not just on alloys, but various parts around the vehicle as well.

As long as you look after them, they will last years of use.

Never had a problem with them on really dirty alloys as well, but that's also down to products used in conjunction with the Woolies.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

hate my wheel woolies... just not worth the money, nor do anything my brushes can't do...

ok, maybe hate is a bit strong... but I think they are pointless and a waste of money.

:thumb:


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> hate my wheel woolies... just not worth the money, nor do anything my brushes can't do...
> 
> ok, maybe hate is a bit strong... but I think they are pointless and a waste of money.
> 
> :thumb:


I'll take them off your hands Free of Charge then if you don't like them


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> hate my wheel woolies... just not worth the money, nor do anything my brushes can't do...
> 
> ok, maybe hate is a bit strong... but I think they are pointless and a waste of money.
> 
> :thumb:


shall we be seeing these in the "for sale" section soon ? :lol:

i looked at WW a while ago (i absolutely hate cleaning alloys) but at nearly £40 (im no tight ****) i will stick with my viking brush and varied range of kitchen brushes :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

all gone already... sorry guys! 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> all gone already... sorry guys!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


bloody tease  lol.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

star said:


> Have you not got an EZ/Daytona wheel brush. Recommend those definitely. So easy to clean right to the back of the alloy.
> 
> Tempted by the wheel woolies from PB myself.
> 
> I've just ordered a Dooka wheel woolie mitt. Different idea but wooly notheless.


No I don't have an EZ brush but had been looking at them. Seem a lot cheaper than the wheel woollies.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> hate my wheel woolies... just not worth the money, nor do anything my brushes can't do...
> 
> ok, maybe hate is a bit strong... but I think they are pointless and a waste of money.
> 
> :thumb:


Which ever way you put it, at least it's an honest answer :thumb:

What is it that you dislike about them? Is it purely a cost thing?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

id_doug said:


> Which ever way you put it, at least it's an honest answer :thumb:
> 
> What is it that you dislike about them? Is it purely a cost thing?


my standard brush is an old £3 "toilet" style one... I have used it for years, and I still haven't found anything better, regardless of price...

I don't mind paying for something, but it has to be better than what I currently have... and they are not...

I also found cleaning the face of my alloys hard... now that may be down to them having a deep dish, or the way I used the woolies, but it just wasn't happening to my satisfaction...

fancy wheel brushes and buckets are things I refuse to pay anything more than a few pounds for! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Fair, honest comments.

I agree to be honest. I don't mind paying extra if what I am buying is going to add to what I currently have and not just buying for the sake of it. Which is the reason I posed the question. Do they add anything over and above what I am currently using and/or standard brushes.

I think the pattern developing is generally speaking. Yes, but maybe not worth the extra cost over and above other brushes.

Some great valid opinions though :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have a large number of wheel brushes, including wheel woolies, EZ Detail etc.
However, the one I use most often and find best for my wheels is the RaceGlaze extra long wheel brush, available here. This is long enough to easily reach to the back of my deep rims and thin enough to get between the brake calliper and the rim. Also unlike the EZ Detail brush it tends not to splatter you in the face when using it! For the faces I tend to use the Envy style detail brushes.
Wheel wollies don't real add anything IMO other than being very soft, I have had mine for over 5 years, having got original ones from The Polishing Co when they were the only supplier. Personally I think that there are beter ways to spend your money, although that never stopped me in the past :wall:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I bought some wheel Woolies early last year. Used them a couple of times but found that they didn't clean as well as my EZ brush. It took far longer with the wheel Woolies. Went back to the EZ brush, which I much prefer. Still use the small wheel Woolie to get in the tight gap between the calliper and the rim, which the EZ brush can't get into.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Can you ever have enough brushes. They all seem to have their place. I use EZ/Daytona brushes, A Vikan brush for the real stubborn stuff, Wheel woollies from Polished Bliss and obviously dooka's own woollie wheel mitts.

I will say though, the Wheel Woollies from PB are very very good, hence why I have 3 sets, nearly brought another the other day..

Each to there own I guess. I detail all sorts of cars with all sorts of different style wheels, so many different brushes are a must for me. If you only detail your own car, then only buy what you need..


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

nick_mcuk said:


> Quite happy with my EZ Detail brushes and wont be changing any time soon!


+ 1 :thumb:


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> my standard brush is an old £3 "toilet" style one... I have used it for years, and I still haven't found anything better, regardless of price...
> 
> :thumb:


Nothing wrong with the old bog brush :thumb:.
I've got a couple of different style bog brushes and they work fine.
I get some odd looks off the Mrs though when we're out shoping and I go off looking for the latest style bog brush .


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

GJM said:


> Cons are the price and if your dealing with baked wheels.


They're ideal for really bad/heavy contamination. I rate them higher than a brush for really bad wheels.





id_doug said:


> TBH it's the price that has put me off so far. If they were cheaper I would of probably just ordered some. But for the price and already owning some Vikan brushes its a case of justifying the extra outlay.


As shown in our video, the set used are well over a year old and used pretty much every day so it's safe to say they're durable - they're not the cheapest, let's be honest, but they work and they'll last.

The only time I'd say they're not going to be of benefit is if you have very wide wheels with very, very narrow gaps between the spokes.

As noted in the video too, they're great for grilles, door shuts etc too.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> my standard brush is an old £3 "toilet" style one... I have used it for years, and I still haven't found anything better, regardless of price...
> 
> I don't mind paying for something, but it has to be better than what I currently have... and they are not...
> 
> ...


I also have a toilet brush but i tend to only use it in my toilet. :lol:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

After loving mine for the last 10 months I found it today and it looked like this... 




























Looks like I could unwind it all the way!

The problem with them, that the brushes don't have, is that they can get trapped between wheel and calliper and then you are pretty much stuck. Where as bristles either go into the space, or they don't!


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I can't wait to try mine just weather is not the best to work outside ...


----------

